# Goodbye



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Well its about time I called it quits. I've grown tired of arguing with iron willed and empty headed people, and I've got better things to entertain myself. As a final note to all of the religous right here and abroad, consider the meaning of the Bible, and compare it to how you live your lives, you have strayed from the light. By the way, to those who have come after me with their conspiracy theories, I am 16, I was not sent by an organization or group of any kind, I have never used a pseudonym and I have never had any friends online or otherwise post on these boards.

Its been a riot, MT signing out.

:beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Bye

huntin1


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Goodluck with everything Tiger. After you graduate from High School pick a good conservative college to attend. They will love having you around.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

We may be iron willed but from reading most of your posts the only empty head is on your shoulders. Bye!


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

ya know, I have never claimed to know everything...and never claimed to know a whole lot more than anyone else...but this reminds me of the shirt that says:
*

ATTENTION TEENAGERS!
Tired of Being Hassled

by Your Stupid Parents?
ACT NOW!
Move Out, Get a Job,

Pay Your Own Bills . . .

While You Still Know

EVERYTHING!*


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

MT,
Only 16? Well, that explains it then. G'bye.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

The troll has left the building.

:bartime:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

tiggernuts did you take my advice and find a girl and figure out how to get to second base. SO LONG DON'T LET THE DOOR HIT YOU WHERE THE SON DON"T SHINE


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

16 my butt.... uke: none the less, good riddens!!!!!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey what 16 year old is not a liberal? He will be a great Republican one day, he just needs to see how the world works first. Good Luck MT!! :beer:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

It'll be interesting to see who he reincarnates himself as on here, and I wonder why he didn't just leave, he HAD to leave a fairwell statement.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Does this mean I am the new whipping boy? 

TC


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

This means that it's time for BD to get back in the game. I've been shying away from the politics forum for too long.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

BigDaddy

I missed your input, and am glad your back. I am looking forward to your viewpoint.

Tail Chaser

Nope I can't see where you would be a whipping boy. From my point of view there was only one radical posting on here. What worried me most, was that I would look radical right opposing him. When you disagree with someone so much, it makes you question yourself. For a few nanoseconds anyway.

I really enjoyed your post on the Right or Wrong thread. I think part of the problem on this site is (well speaking for myself anyway) that conservatives don't trust liberals, and liberals don't trust conservatives. Things have become so divided that if we negotiate at all we fear loosing the whole enchilada.

I would very much like to exchange ideas with you, BigDaddy, and Seabass. It has always been my opinion that people for the most part want the same thing. They just see different avenues of getting there. For example we all want to be safe in America, but we see different strategies to do that. Our experiences in life are foremost in those opinions and the school of hard knocks has taught me not to trust the UN, and make an example out of those who attack you. Anyway, I am looking forward to talking with you fellows. Radical liberals push me right, and I often don't admit that I can see middle ground. I feel differently about the three of you. Thanks.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Good luck, MT. and remember to look all of the available information with an open mind before making an informed decision. You have learned some, and your pool of knowledge exceeds that of most people your age, but there is so very much more out there. Remember what you have said in the past. Everybody's opinion counts for something. Right or wrong, agree or disagree, it is their right. Burl


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

racer66 said:


> It'll be interesting to see who he reincarnates himself as on here, and I wonder why he didn't just leave, he HAD to leave a fairwell statement.


:rollin:

Anyone care to guess what he might call himself if he does? How about Pacifist_Treehugger? MT.... if you are still lurking out there, I'm just having a bit of fun with you. No offense meant. I will actually sort of miss your rantings. I rarely agreed with your point of view, but I daresay, you could get some of us (me) to post on some subjects when we might not have otherwise.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

tail chaser said:


> Does this mean I am the new whipping boy?
> 
> TC


no... tc you are not the new whipping boy.....just *my* whipping boy.

just kidding.

pointer


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

alright boys im back and MT's leaving so beers all around im 14 but close enough this is a very special ocation and sotaman im the one who came up with tigernutz and it was sweet tigernutz anywayz im back and can expect to see many more republican political views from me in a sense (the right sense) :beer:


----------

